
Carbon-neutral fuel made from sunlight and air - conelion
https://www.ethz.ch/en/news-and-events/eth-news/news/2019/06/pr-solar-mini-refinery.html
======
vikramkr
No matter how far batteries come, were always likely going to need some form
of hydrocarbon fuel for industries like aviation. Exciting to see research
done in this area! I wonder how the theoritia efficiency of a technology like
this compares to the efficiency of using centralized production of electricity
using wind and solar followed by centralized production of hydrocarbons in a
reactor offsite? Especially if the hydrocarbons are produced from electricity
right near the airport so that transport costs are for transporting
electricity instead of the fuel?

